# The Boredom Bug Has Bitten Me. . .



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2020)

. . . so I thought I'd go through my 'saved' photos in my computer and see if there are any I need to delete. Thought I'd share some old photos with ya'll.

Full grown female YF:




Dudley posing for the calendar contest:




Manouria emys phayrei eating Mazuri:




SO the Aldabran with Mazuri face:




Misty when she was a sweet young thing:




Two of the larger Manouria emys phayrei:




A bowlful of hatchling Gulf Coast box turtles:




A rescued desert tortoise with a fiber glass patch on his shell (not my picture, I know not to feed these items):




Two of the different-colored desert tortoise babies I kept:




Desert tortoise babies from a SoCal chapter of CTTC. In this picture you can see why I kept the two different-colored ones:




More of that same group:




Lady Grey (no longer with us):




A few eggs in my incubator:




This last group of pictures I took of my property and its tortoise yards while I was up on the roof:


----------



## Randy Micheals (Mar 15, 2020)

Curious how much your Aldabrans weigh, and how many do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2020)

Randy Micheals said:


> Curious how much your Aldabrans weigh, and how many do you have?


When I sold them last year the two of them were a little over 280lbs each.


----------



## Randy Micheals (Mar 15, 2020)

Wow! Just like a real life Dinosaur. 

Aw shucks, sorry to hear they are gone. I guess housing and feeding them is no joke.

Someone is selling a hatchling up here in canada on kijiji, which I find odd because the only possible area in the country that you MIGHT be able to properly raise one is the Osoyos area, Canadas only hot desert. Sort of like a milder Az. But even then it would be thousands of dollars, untold hours of work, and a lifelong commitment of course...it is an ultimate dream of mine, but will probably never happen.

I'll see if I can find that hatchling link.


----------



## Randy Micheals (Mar 15, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 15, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . so I thought I'd go through my 'saved' photos in my computer and see if there are any I need to delete. Thought I'd share some old photos with ya'll.
> 
> Full grown female YF:
> 
> ...


I thought you said you can't get beautiful pictures...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I thought you said you can't get beautiful pictures...


Aw, thank you, but to my eye they're not very good far as photography goes.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 15, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, thank you, but to my eye they're not very good far as photography goes.


I wish I could do that better too. All the settings etc...but really the content is the most important to me...so I'm outside with a camera in my pocket too. You should have seen my son and everyone inside, scrambling when I forgot my life alert button was in my pocket also. They didn't know how to reset the alarm when it went off. We were about to have a squad here...after my verbal directions from outside they managed to get it reset. I still got a phone call to see if I was ok...and I was nice about the interruption. I was just walking that time. Next time, I'll just remember to take the durn thing out of my pocket. If people are here.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2020)

I love DT babies. Those two colored ones were amazing. What ever happened to them? Did they turn out to be normally colored over time?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2020)

Tom said:


> I love DT babies. Those two colored ones were amazing. What ever happened to them? Did they turn out to be normally colored over time?


I'll go get a current picture, but you probably can't see any difference without a 'normal' next to them. . .

. . . they're 18 months old. The size discrepancy is more than likely due to being kept in pairs. I especially love the 'do-nuts' on the smaller ones' carapace:


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2020)

They are gorgeous. Golden DTs and Golden Donut DTs. Two new color morphs!

They look kind of high domed. Any possibility of hybridization. They are very distinct looking. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2020)

Tom said:


> They are gorgeous. Golden DTs and Golden Donut DTs. Two new color morphs!
> 
> They look kind of high domed. Any possibility of hybridization. They are very distinct looking. Never seen anything like that before.


I don't know, but I doubt it. I took two clutches from a CTTC chapter in SoCal to bring here and find homes for and all the rest of them were normal.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know, but I doubt it. I took two clutches from a CTTC chapter in SoCal to bring here and find homes for and all the rest of them were normal.


Well they are fantastic looking. I'd love to see more pics, and more pics as they grow too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2020)

They'll be going outside this summer, so we'll see if the color stays or the sun changes them.


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 21, 2020)

Cool property! I miss the green of California. How many tortoise do you currently keep?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Cool property! I miss the green of California. How many tortoise do you currently keep?


I stopped doing turtle rescue the beginning of this year, so my 'collection' is more or less stable. If you click on the spoiler at the bottom of my posts it takes you to my turtle and tortoise collection. There are 70 plus or minus. I'm not able to count the box turtles or the water turtles, so I just guess. But there are 15 different species.


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 22, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I stopped doing turtle rescue the beginning of this year, so my 'collection' is more or less stable. If you click on the spoiler at the bottom of my posts it takes you to my turtle and tortoise collection. There are 70 plus or minus. I'm not able to count the box turtles or the water turtles, so I just guess. But there are 15 different species.


Sorry.. whats the spoiler ? I’m not very forum savvy


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Sorry.. whats the spoiler ? I’m not very forum savvy


at the bottom of each of my posts there's a small, colored block containing the words, "Spoiler: My Critters" If you click on it a list ofmy turtles and tortoises comes up.


----------

